# Mini Co-Sleeper: How long can you use it?



## bluewing (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi all,

I apologize if this topic has been covered before but I'm new to the forum and am not having much luck using the search function to find if this has been discussed before.

I'm expecting in about five weeks and want to start off our family bed adventure with a co-sleeper. I'm wondering about the Arm's Reach "mini", until how many months old is it safe and appropriate to use it before moving our babe directly into our bed?

If you used an Arm's Reach and have an opinion, I'd value hearing it...

Thanks,
bluewing







:


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi, Your type face is so small it;s very hard to read. You may want to adjust that.

In answer to your question the mini arms reach co sleeper I think is safe up to 23 lbs. That said my son was able to pull him self up to sitting before he reached 23 lbs. so it became unsafe to use by around 5 or 6 months for that reason. By then we felt very comfortable having him in our bed.


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

I have the Arm's Reach "mini" co-sleeper. Our DD is 10 months and about 17 pounds. We are still using the co-sleeper. She does not flip-flop or roll around very much in her sleep, but once she wakes up she will roll over and begin to explore. She has climbed out of it once (














) so we now run up to hold her at the first sound of waking, if we are not already up with her. I am more comfortable leaving her on the bed itself if it's just 'naptime', as we have a bit more time to get up there before she encounters an edge.

The mattress for the mini is very hard and not very comfortable. I added a soft quilt spread over a pillow on the mattress and DD slept much more soundly on it after that.


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

dd slept in hers off and on until around 8 mos when she could sit up and begin to pull up on things. but b4 that she was already sleeping with us. In our bed, I would put her at the top and I would sleep down lower on the bed so the covers could be over me but only over her feet. And I would keep her away from my pillow. I was very attentive in my sleep to if she moved.

As for height of bed, I really recommend putting it on the floor w/o a bedframe or just a mattress on a really low bedframe if you have the right kind of frame. That way you don't risk falling injuries at naptime.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

My daughter is 16 months and still can sleep in it, as long as I'm there next to her sleeping in bed, it's no problem. She hasn't fallen out yet...


----------



## dejota (May 4, 2004)

My son slept in it comfortably until he was about 5 months, when he started to look pretty squished-- he's big for his age, though.

By that time he was in our bed cuddled up with me anyway, so we replaced it with a bedrail.

Congratulations on your new baby coming soon!


----------



## ladylove (Mar 6, 2006)

Still using it at 5.5 months. I too added a quilt layer for extra padding.

DS sleeps better in it than in his crib or our bed.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

i use mine mostly as a glorified bed rail







dd usually sleeps in bed with me because she likes to either fall asleep nursing, or lying on my arm or chest. but occasionally i put her down in the cosleeper to sleep, or as a slightly safer place from her big brother when i need to put her down awake for a few minutes.

when ds was little we just had a king mattress on the floor - but we wanted a little extra room for 4 of us in bed since ds still spends part of the night with us, so we got the cosleeper. we're planning on ditching it at 4 months since we're moving then and don't want to lug it with us.


----------



## bluewing (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
That's good info, enough to convince me the mini is the right choice for us.

We're planning on getting the organic mattress. I wonder if it's any more comfortable than the one that comes with the co-sleeper...


----------



## kikidee (Apr 15, 2007)

We used it until DD was sitting/standing/crawling, until about 6.5 months. I was too worried about her falling out, so that's when we moved the guest bed into our room to sidecar instead.


----------



## serenityjewell (Oct 3, 2006)

As for the mattress, we use a sheepskin in the mini with 8 1/2 mo. old DS. He sleeps like a dream and stays dry and cozy.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

We used mini co-sleeper until DD was 10 months old. It was then she would pull up to stand. We sold it to another co-sleeping family and moved DD to our bed.


----------

